# Folk flests generelle tekniske innsikt (og mangel på sådann)

## Somewhere

Hva er det med folk og å ha absolutt ingen interesse for å lære seg noe som helst? Jeg blir like sjokkert hver gang jeg oppdager at folk ikke engang vet at man kan sende bilder fra en mobiltelefon som MMS til en epostadresse. Når du ber noen sende et bildet til en epostadresse så bare friker de helt ut å sier det ikke lar seg gjøre og at det kun kommer tall når de trykker. ... Flere andre steder på den samme mobiltelefonen så vet de nøyaktig hvor de trykker for endre fra tallmodus til bokstavmodus. Hvorfor gjør ikke folk det minste forsøk på å skjønne og sette seg inn i ting? Det er ikke vanskelig. Faen.

----------

